# email address



## bjoleniacz

Hi,
I'm wondering how to say "email address" in Romanian.

Adresă email?

Mersi


----------



## farscape

Close enough  

I'd use "Adresă de email".

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
Or you can say _căsuţă poştală electronică _as well.


----------



## farscape

Yes, you could, but its meaning is probably not what the OP is after. If you are trying to translate "email" in Romanian you'd be better off using "adresă poștală electronică" because what you're proposing is "electronic mailbox number" which is not really an address. 

I'm all for avoiding the anglicizing of the language but this is one of the cases where we have to use what's right for conveying the information. With an international standards organization (IETF - Internet Engineering Task Force) pretty much mandating the use of the term email I think it's safe to use it as is.

f.


----------



## Ella_Ella

Adresă de e-mail (notice the hyphen).

*E-MAIL,* (*2*) _e-mailuri,_s. n.*1.* Poștă electronică. *2.* Mesaj transmis prin poșta electronică (source: DEX)

Email already exists in Romanian, but with another meaning:

*EMÁIL *_s.n. _*1.* Substanță sticloasă care servește la acoperirea unor obiecte metalice sau ceramice; smalț. ♦ Obiect smălțuit, emailat (according to DEX)


----------



## farscape

I have moved certain posts to a new thread to discuss the translation and Romanian spelling of the English word "email".

farscape - moderator


----------

